# To the people who regularly test new RTAs and RDAs



## AlphaDog (3/6/17)

This one is for those who either own vape stores, or who review products, or who buys all the latest gear etc...

What is your favourite RTA and RDA?

Very interested to hear your views and opinions.


----------



## HPBotha (5/6/17)

It greatly depends on the mood! 

But my all day vape juice of choice haas been determining my choice of tank - and it has to be the geekvape Ammit single coil. Coming from the days of the Kayfun 3, i have always loved single coils... and the flavour you get out the tank is sublime. Zodiac CB2 is rich and luxurious in the tank. I would recommend it over any other single coil tank. 

And why single coil?? less wicking, less juice disappearing. 

I am slowly moving towards squanking, and waiting on a set to be released soon that will have me squanking instead. RDA still offers better flavour


----------



## KZOR (5/6/17)

*RDA*
Dual coil expensive : CSMNT or Goon - great in all departments
Dual coil cheap : Maddog - very good in all departments except heat distribution
Single coil : Still need to find one 
Single coil for squonking : Hadaly - best flavour but minor spitback

*RTA*
Reload without a doubt


----------



## Andre (5/6/17)

HPBotha said:


> It greatly depends on the mood!
> 
> But my all day vape juice of choice haas been determining my choice of tank - and it has to be the geekvape Ammit single coil. Coming from the days of the Kayfun 3, i have always loved single coils... and the flavour you get out the tank is sublime. Zodiac CB2 is rich and luxurious in the tank. I would recommend it over any other single coil tank.
> 
> ...


Tell us more about that new squonking set please.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/6/17)

Andre said:


> Tell us more about that new squonking set please.


#soon  for reals

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## M5000 (5/6/17)

If you are new to rebuilding, try and get an RTA which is easy to wick and doesn't have a reputation for leaking and airlock issues. I personally love the Merlin Mini and Serpent Mini 25 as all-rounders. Big flavour, good vapour, comfortable decks and it comes with single and dual coil decks. The Serpent has leaked and many people complain about it but you can get that right. The Merlin has been fine overall but there have been complaints about leaks. I am big OBS Engine fan. I think it would suit a beginner. It has a large and simple deck, it's easy to wick and the top airflow means zero leaks. It all depends on your needs but currently my favourite is the Omni by Shado!

RDA's the Hadaly is great but I wouldn't get it if I only owned one RDA. If you are a beginner you may want to try all sorts of coil options. Too many good RDA's around but currently the VGOD ProDrip is my most used, just loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

M5000 said:


> I am big OBS Engine fan. I think it would suit a beginner. It has a large and simple deck, it's easy to wick and the top airflow means zero leaks.


Agreed. OBS Engine for dual-coil, OBS Engine Nano for single-coil. Fantastic tank.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/6/17)

I have had 9 RTAs this year Smok Baby Beast, Smok Brit Beast, Smok TFV8 Beast(two of them), Ijoy Tornado hero, Geekvape Ammit, OBS Engine, Serpent Mini 25mm... the best by a mile is my *Dotmod Petri RTA 24mm*, flavor is rich and pronounced.

I am getting my Reload RTA tomorrow so that could change things.


----------



## Mahir (5/6/17)

I haven't tested a lot of HE gear, but best RDA was my authentic SS Goon 24. Best RTA I have owned was quite frankly, The Pharaoh RTA by Rip Trippers, Kylin and Ammit is also good but drinks like a sad alcoholic. Although I have heard from a few people the best RTA on the market is indeed the Reload RTA.


----------



## Mahir (5/6/17)

KZOR said:


> *RDA*
> Dual coil expensive : CSMNT or Goon - great in all departments
> Dual coil cheap : Maddog - very good in all departments except heat distribution
> Single coil : Still need to find one
> ...



I'm assuming you don't enjoy the Hadaly on a non-squonking device? If true, I'm curious to hear your thoughts?


----------



## KZOR (5/6/17)

Mahir said:


> I'm curious to hear your thoughts?


Don't get me wrong ..... flavour is great but juice well is way too shallow resulting in more frequent than usual dripping.
That is the only major issue.

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## M5000 (5/6/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> I have had 9 RTAs this year Smok Baby Beast, Smok Brit Beast, Smok TFV8 Beast(two of them), Ijoy Tornado hero, Geekvape Ammit, OBS Engine, Serpent Mini 25mm... the best by a mile is my *Dotmod Petri RTA 24mm*, flavor is rich and pronounced.
> 
> I am getting my Reload RTA tomorrow so that could change things.


How do you find the building/wicking/leaking on the Petri? Please give us a quick update on the reload it looks really awesome. I saw it and went to read up on it and when I returned it was sold out! The sold out sign is a blessing in disguise on vape sites lol


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/6/17)

M5000 said:


> How do you find the building/wicking/leaking on the Petri? Please give us a quick update on the reload it looks really awesome. I saw it and went to read up on it and when I returned it was sold out! The sold out sign is a blessing in disguise on vape sites lol



Wicking became very easy after a few weeks or watch this video


Never had a problem with leaking bar the usual condensation at the bottom of the RTA.

It is by far the best RTA I have had to date. Flavor is out of this world. That could change once I receive my Reload RTA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/6/17)

I run engine nano mostly. But my most favourite tank is the DNV split atty. Because it's so well rounded . flavour of an rda. But with a 2ml well. And you can fill it with squonk Mods.. But if you don't have a squonkr Don't bother cause it will drive you crazy using a 2ml tank

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

